# Carbon fibre bonnet



## shez (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi new to this site...Just bought my b14 and looking for a carbon fibre bonnet, I am in uk so can anyone tell me of any good places.

Plus I dont like to pay main dealers for service, most of the time I get all the good stuff (quality oil, etc) and get my local garage to service it for me, is that a good idea with this car? If so what stuff shall I get (3 tip plugs?) n from wher please.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Here's the only place I know of: http://www.fiberimages.com/index.htm.
I think it's a good idea, if by "main dealer" you mean
the dealership. I went to the Honda place with some
Denso Iridium plugs during it's 36,000 mile "overhaul",
and the bastards said they'd install/use them, but if they
did, the warrenty for *all* work would be void !
Anals!


----------



## Black95SE-R (Jul 5, 2002)

What B14 do you have, living in the UK???


----------



## shez (Sep 22, 2003)

200 SX 1995, not the mean looking front.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you sure it's not an S14?


----------



## Black95SE-R (Jul 5, 2002)

That's right - you have an S14, not a B14. The North American 200SX is not the same as yours (and is not available in the UK). I know it's confusing but your 200SX is called a 240SX here.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

And there are carbon hoods for the S14.
I think VIS and CWings both have them, but I'm not posative.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that bonnet thing is kinda confusing to some of us yanks.


----------



## shez (Sep 22, 2003)

Yea my friend also told me its a s14...lol


----------

